# Utopia



## Maggot (Jan 15, 2013)

*Channel 4 10pm Tuesdays. Starts 15th January.*

New British conspiracy drama which looks interesting.



> Five members of an online forum agree to meet after gaining possession of the original manuscript for fabled graphic novel The Utopia Experiments(which predicted major events). Unbeknown to them, a shadowy organisation known as the Network is in pursuit of the comic book and its agents are prepared to kill to secure the prize.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 15, 2013)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/tvandradio/9791673/No-more-Mr-Nice-Guy-Utopia-Channel-4.html

I'll be giving it a spin.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 15, 2013)

Trailer looked ace. I've read no reviews about it.

It's bound to be disappointing.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 15, 2013)

It's got him who plays Jamie McDonald in the thick of it, and the time travelling one from Misfits in 

And Tyres from Spaced.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 15, 2013)

I've been looking forward to it fer ages like.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 15, 2013)

Balbi said:


> It's got him who plays Jamie McDonald in the thick of it, and the time travelling one from Misfits in
> 
> And Tyres from Spaced.


 
And Gatehouse from The Shadow Line (no idea if he is the same as the Misfits guy - never seen it).


----------



## Firky (Jan 15, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Trailer looked ace. I've read no reviews about it.
> 
> It's bound to be disappointing.


 
Aye, I don't want to get my hopes up - trailer looks good, but trailers are supposed to.

The Fear on C4 was good so there is hope.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 15, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> And Gatehouse from The Shadow Line (no idea if he is the same as the Misfits guy - never seen it).



Stephen Rea? ACE!


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 15, 2013)

firky said:


> Aye, I don't want to get my hopes up - trailer looks good, but trailers are supposed to.
> 
> The Fear on C4 was good so there is hope.


Not seen the Fear.  I'm guessing it's good?  Still available online somewhere?


----------



## sim667 (Jan 15, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Not seen the Fear. I'm guessing it's good? Still available online somewhere?


 It was ok, I wouldnt say it was good as such.

Watchable, nothing to write home about though.


----------



## Firky (Jan 15, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Not seen the Fear.  I'm guessing it's good?  Still available online somewhere?



Maybe on 4OD. It was good for British TV, no HBO production but it filled in three evenings in nicely


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 15, 2013)

Think I'll give it a miss. Cheers.


----------



## Firky (Jan 15, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Think I'll give it a miss. Cheers.


 
Not available anyway 

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/the-fear/episode-guide/series-1


----------



## xslavearcx (Jan 15, 2013)

I've decided im going to go all out on the optimism about this by saying that i predict its gonna be 1000 times better than breaking bad. I better not be disapointed!!!


----------



## Firky (Jan 15, 2013)

First thing they have got wrong is when they were all sending each other IMs over the internet. Every single person was grammatically correct, no typos or spelling. Nor did a single sentence end with "lol".

Therefore I predict the remainder of the show is going to be shit. Limmy's right.

*pedant*

(I am taking the piss for the people who rely on smilies)


----------



## Balbi (Jan 15, 2013)

Filmed in instagram.


----------



## Firky (Jan 15, 2013)

Balbi said:


> Filmed in instagram.


----------



## Fingers (Jan 15, 2013)

Right, the little scoat lad, he is he same lad who was under the table at the start?


----------



## sim667 (Jan 15, 2013)

So which urbanite is like Wilson Wilson then? Über g33k


----------



## Balbi (Jan 15, 2013)

Like some sort of bastard mix of Crispy and Jazzz.


----------



## Balbi (Jan 15, 2013)

When's the lad from Misfits going to turn back time and fix this shit?


----------



## sim667 (Jan 15, 2013)

Who would be the child that stabs people with a screwdriver then runs away??


----------



## Fingers (Jan 15, 2013)

same kid then


----------



## sim667 (Jan 15, 2013)

I reckon editor's drawn a graphic novel that predicts the end of the world at the hands of incompetent Tories. The Tories hire atos to track it down.

We're all in danger : hmm:


----------



## Balbi (Jan 15, 2013)

Bit Croup & Vandemar these two chaps.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 15, 2013)

A fair bit of killing, some poor dialogue, liking the "filmed in instagram", reminds me of a shit version of Kick-Ass so far in terms of style, gruesome eye scene, saw the ending a mile off.

So far, so...meh.

Will watch next week's (online..how many adverts!?)


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 15, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Think I'll give it a miss. Cheers.


 
This was my 1000th like. How disappointing xslavearcx


----------



## alsoknownas (Jan 15, 2013)

Fingers said:


> Right, the little scoat lad, he is he same lad who was under the table at the start?


In the comic shop?  No, different lad.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 15, 2013)

alsoknownas said:


> In the comic shop? No, different lad.


 
Had to be different; neibouring shop told Ian they all died.


----------



## Firky (Jan 15, 2013)

First half shite, started to get better as it progressed. Ended up quite enjoying it. 

Still not a patch on anything you get on US TV these days.

Why was it filmed with such saturation? 

Will stick with it.


----------



## Firky (Jan 15, 2013)

It's better than the Kavos shite which is on now.


----------



## ash (Jan 15, 2013)

firky said:


> It's better than the Kavos shite which is on now.


What happens in Utopia stays in Utopia


----------



## ericjarvis (Jan 16, 2013)

I like it. Tonight had one of the best sex scenes on any TV show EVER. I also like to see actors going a bit OTT now and again. Constant muted realism is boring.


----------



## xslavearcx (Jan 16, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> This was my 1000th like. How disappointing xslavearcx


 
thought it was ok actually. not in the league of breaking bad mind you. but probably nothing will be.


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 16, 2013)

Written by mate's brother, which I only found out from Facebook last night


----------



## Greebo (Jan 16, 2013)

Hmm not bad, but not amazingly good either.  Still, that was only the first part; it'll improve once the characters are established and the plot hits its stride, right?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2013)

I watched it whilst cooking and didn't have a clue what was going on.
There's no way I'm gonna be organised enough to watch another 5 episodes.
And it's filmed in Hipstamatic for no discernible reason.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 16, 2013)

Despite the good story idea I was pretty bored with it. Rentacrowd C4/Film 4 casting didn't help, was half expecting Hugh Fearnley-Whittingstall and Jon Snow to make appearances by the end. Spend less money on marketing and more on a script editor.


----------



## Scaggs (Jan 16, 2013)

Thought the first episode was ok. The torture scenes reminded me of the philosopher in Iain Banks's 'Transition'.


----------



## de_dog (Jan 16, 2013)

Haven't seen much TV for a few years so the casting for me is transparent. The non-smoking baddie does remind me of Craig Cash though.
It seemed to have the whiff of the Lost/Heroes/Flashforward craze but pulled it off in very British way.

Liked it a lot actually, am a sucker for anything end of the world related and will definitely be asking permission for recording space from the Mistress of the RC.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 16, 2013)

Anyway, that wasn't Jessica Hynes.  This is Jessica Hynes:


----------



## Utopia (Jan 16, 2013)

ash said:


> What happens in Utopia stays in Utopia


 
Unless I choose to have it removed surgically of course.


----------



## Utopia (Jan 16, 2013)

I quite liked it, loved the saturated/vivid colours, the soundtrack was eerily captivating, the baddies were proper creepy, decent script, intriguing story, funny(not)shagging scene. 

All in all pretty good!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 17, 2013)

Caught up with this tonight... Thought it was pretty good. Interested to see how it develops...




Balbi said:


> Bit Croup & Vandemar these two chaps.


 I thought this too!


----------



## Maggot (Jan 17, 2013)

Utopia said:


> I quite liked it, loved the saturated/vivid colours, the soundtrack was eerily captivating, the baddies were proper creepy, decent script, intriguing story, funny(not)shagging scene.
> 
> All in all pretty good!


Agreed.  I like the way Wilson Wilson appeared to be a comic character, but was then subjected to the most horrific torture. 



What's the difference between instagram and hipstamatic?


----------



## sim667 (Jan 17, 2013)

instagram has much better photosharing built in.

Hipstamatic is predominantly the effects.


----------



## belboid (Jan 17, 2013)

Quite enjoyed that, fucking stupid, but there's nothing wrong with that.  And a great sex scene.



firky said:


> Still not a patch on anything you get on US TV these days.


have you seen the overwhelming majority of shit that is on US TV these days?


----------



## sim667 (Jan 18, 2013)

belboid said:


> Quite enjoyed that, fucking stupid, but there's nothing wrong with that. And a great sex scene.
> 
> 
> have you seen the overwhelming majority of shit that is on US TV these days?


 
They're also putting out a lot of high budget very good series.


----------



## Reno (Jan 18, 2013)

belboid said:


> Quite enjoyed that, fucking stupid, but there's nothing wrong with that. And a great sex scene.
> 
> 
> have you seen the overwhelming majority of shit that is on US TV these days?


 
Lots of 'overwhelming shit' on British TV too, but we have nothing that can really compare to the top tier US series now.


----------



## belboid (Jan 18, 2013)

I wouldn't disagree in any way shape or form with the last two comments, but they in no way contradict my contention that firky's comment was wholly wrong, and that the large _majority_ of stuff on yank telly is beyond shite. Hell, even most of the stuff we get is dire, what about all of the stuff they never export at all!


----------



## Reno (Jan 18, 2013)

belboid said:


> I wouldn't disagree in any way shape or form with the last two comments, but they in no way contradict my contention that firky's comment was wholly wrong, and that the large _majority_ of stuff on yank telly is beyond shite. Hell, even most of the stuff we get is dire, what about all of the stuff they never export at all!


 
When it comes to drama series and comedy (as Utopia is within that field), most US stuff is mediocre rather than all out shite and we do get most of it here, at least on cable an satellite channels. Most reality, talent and chat shows are shite here as well as there and something like the Fox News channel is in an entirely different dimension of shit, but that's something else again.


----------



## belboid (Jan 18, 2013)

just had a quick glance at todays US (major network) schedules, and we do get a surprising amount of their tat these days. I'm not quite sure where 'Amish Mafia' would fit on our schedules tho


----------



## Reno (Jan 18, 2013)

belboid said:


> I'm not quite sure where 'Amish Mafia' would fit on our schedules tho


 
That has me intrigued now.


----------



## Remus Harbank (Jan 18, 2013)

I loved Utopia. It's been a long time since C4 has produced anything worthwhile.


----------



## Corax (Jan 22, 2013)

Second episode on at 22:00 tonight, C4.

First episode was fucking brilliant, and is available on 4OD.

I looked for a thread and there wasn't one. There should be. So now there is.

Chillies, sand, bleach, spoon.

_(Edit: This was the OP in a new thread, which the mods have very graciously merged)_


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 22, 2013)

there is already a thread you bellend


well good show tho, pushed all the right buttons for me


----------



## Corax (Jan 22, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> there is already a thread you bellend
> 
> 
> well good show tho, pushed all the right buttons for me


I searched for anything with Utopia in the title FFS. 

I delegate my bellendness to whoever named the thread!

Edit: Oh, fuck. Just found the thread and it has the extremely cryptic title "Utopia".

Bollocks. How the fuck did I manage that?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 22, 2013)

Corax said:


> Bollocks. How the fuck did I manage that?


I thought they were saying "Where's Jessica Hynes?"  I assumed it was some sort of in-joke when they all said they hadn't heard of her.  I thought it was a cryptic reference to her appearance in Dr Who...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 22, 2013)

Rats, I can't be arsed with going downstairs to watch the telly. 
I'll have to wait until tomorrow when it is on that OD thing.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 22, 2013)

Still enjoying this!


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 22, 2013)

But, oh, the smuggled out cartoonist was a bit of a gaping plot hole even for a graphic novel stylee oversaturated fantasist romp.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 22, 2013)

Good recovery there with the CIA granny!


----------



## Maggot (Jan 22, 2013)

Corax said:


> I searched for anything with Utopia in the title FFS.
> 
> I delegate my bellendness to whoever named the thread!
> 
> ...


 
Maybe you were in the wrong forum and didn't untick the 'search this forum only' box.


----------



## Firky (Jan 22, 2013)

I thought it was weekly and not shown every night this week


----------



## Firky (Jan 22, 2013)

belboid said:


> I wouldn't disagree in any way shape or form with the last two comments, but they in no way contradict my contention that firky's comment was wholly wrong, and that the large _majority_ of stuff on yank telly is beyond shite. Hell, even most of the stuff we get is dire, what about all of the stuff they never export at all!


 
The stuff that makes it over here isn't shite (mostly) to clarify my point. I witnessed first hand the plight of US TV and in all honesty I could not tear myself away from it. It was so bad, so intriguing and fascinating that even the adverts were something to look forward to. It's a culture and a country very familiar to all of us but so utterly alien.

I haven't seen it but there's some reality TV show with an obese toddler that's all the rage ATM. I forget what it is called. This ->


----------



## Firky (Jan 22, 2013)

belboid said:


> I'm not quite sure where 'Amish Mafia' would fit on our schedules tho


 
Before or after Jewish Mother in Law of the Year would be grand.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 22, 2013)

So who was Becky reporting to?


----------



## Team Awesome (Jan 22, 2013)

Why does Utopia so obviously, yet indirectly include the killing of children in it' s episodes? It' s only episode 2 and I' m already dreading the yellow bag of death that the psychotic guy goes around with.


----------



## Team Awesome (Jan 22, 2013)

B





Maggot said:


> So who was Becky reporting to?


Probably ' The Network'.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 22, 2013)

Team Awesome said:


> Why does Utopia so obviously, yet indirectly include the killing of children in it' s episodes? It' s only episode 2 and I' m already dreading the yellow bag of death that the psychotic guy goes around with.


Shows how brutal the killers are. No taboos. Anyone in the way gets it


----------



## Maggot (Jan 22, 2013)

Team Awesome said:


> Why does Utopia so obviously, yet indirectly include the killing of children in it' s episodes?


Which children have been killed?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 22, 2013)

They've tried to kill Grant and they kill the kid in the comic shop in the first scene


----------



## ash (Jan 22, 2013)

Maggot said:


> Which children have been killed?


Boy in the record shop,tried to kill Grant and killed children in the family who came home from holiday


----------



## Maggot (Jan 22, 2013)

ash said:


> killed children in the family who came home from holiday


They haven't been killed have they?


----------



## ash (Jan 22, 2013)

The gas sounded pretty likely long with the afore mentioned yellow bag


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 23, 2013)

I presumed the family who came home were somehow CIA or something anyway.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 23, 2013)

Team Awesome said:


> Probably ' The Network'.


 
*Maybe* that's why that other lass, the one with the name, has been being shirty with her.

Then again, maybe the one with the name just fancies the bloke.


----------



## ringo (Jan 23, 2013)

Really liked this, second episode evern better than the first. The mogadon murderer is brilliant.

I assumed the family at the end were innocent victims who happened to have a house they needed to use and just came home too early.

firky - Just checked Channel 4 site, next episode is Tuesday 29th, so is just on every Tuesday.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jan 23, 2013)

I'll merge this "Utopia - Where is Jessica Hyde?" thread with the other one.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 23, 2013)

Maggot said:


> They haven't been killed have they?


It was fairly obvious they were killed.

As for who Becky was reporting to - I'd like to think it's not The Network and there's another layer of intrigue to come.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 23, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> As for who Becky was reporting to - I'd like to think it's not The Network and there's another layer of intrigue to come.


Fortnightly check-in with her PhD supervisor, maybe.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 23, 2013)

mrs quoad said:


> I presumed the family who came home were somehow CIA or something anyway.


It was just some house they broke in to whilst the owners where on holiday


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 23, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> It was just some house they broke in to whilst the owners where on holiday


Yes, but then they used the internet 'untraceably' (lol) to search for the name of Wilson Wilson's dad. And *then* the family came home.

As whatserface said, they did the right thing!


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 23, 2013)

Also - the PhD student was in the bath. Preshadowing that earlier warning to not take any baths. Because the Network might break inside in 60s. So there was a precursor / set-up there, intimating. Like. Through fictionalistic whatever.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 23, 2013)

Anyone know where that water tower is from episode 2?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 23, 2013)

Jessica looked proper nuts when she was killing the tramp almost like she got off on it...


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 23, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> Anyone know where that water tower is from episode 2?



i think utopia is filmed in Liverpool not sure on exact location of water tower tho...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 23, 2013)

Ah yes, it appears to be Everton water tower:







...and bloody marvellous it is too. Almost everything that gets built these days is fucking hideous, and yet the Victorians managed to take even something as dull and utilitarian as a water tower and make into a work of art, a secular temple.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 23, 2013)

Some of it is filmed in Kennington for sure.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 24, 2013)

OK so ep 2 wasn't quite as strong, but was still pretty good. Certainly didn't see welshy's twist coming.


----------



## ajk (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm not entirely sure why this isn't grabbing me, I like the design choices, it's got some good actors, the story is interesting.  I think it's mostly because the characters are obviously characters, not actual people that exist independent of the requirements of the story.  Does that make sense?  I'll definitely watch the next episode, but I'm not exactly pulling my hair out wondering what will happen next.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 24, 2013)

The garish colours and tacky lens-flare and stuff are a bit overdone for my tastes. It works well for establishing shots and stuff like that but when there's important dialogue going on the focus should be on the characters not on fancy visual tricksiness. There are some really beautiful shots though, and a good choice of locations.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 24, 2013)

The music is a bit annoying. Like cartoon 90s trip hop.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm currently enjoying it.  But there are starting to be slight signs that this may wane.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 27, 2013)

Just watched episode 2. Way better than the first, and like DC, didn't expect the Welsh twist.

No one's talking about the virus plot? I'm gonna indulge in some speculation: the scientist who was the author of the comic knew that this virus was way too powerful to be let loose and that's why he quit the Network. The remaining scientists were unable to recreate the virus themselves until now as the comic book author was the most technically gifted. The scientist meanwhile tried to warn people about it but wasn't taken seriously, so he put the story in the comic and also put the method of defeating the virus. The virus acts like Russian flu but once you administer the Russian flu medicine, it reacts with the virus to change the human DNA into...something else. Probably zombie-like. Everything else is zombies lately 

Oh,and those who are complaining about the hipster filters...it's about a comic book! Comics are heavily stylised! I think we're supposed to imagine we're watching a live-action comic. That's how I'm feeling it, anyway.

Oh, and long shot but did anyone watch this wearing headphones? The sound was driving me mental at one point. The scene where the journalist was warning main dude about the conspiracy had crazy stereo whispers going on. I thought I was picking up some interference or there was a problem with the 4od stream or something.


----------



## Team Awesome (Jan 29, 2013)

, so within the first minute 10 or so children are dead, and our killer is crying. Odd.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 30, 2013)

Shit! Today was Tuesday. Breaking Bad tonight, then off to 4OD in an hour or so!


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 30, 2013)

Team Awesome said:


> , so within the first minute 10 or so children are dead, and our killer is crying. Odd.


Glad to see he still followed through!


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 30, 2013)

OH NO exposition!


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 30, 2013)

Chinese pictogram for rabbit.







Apparently.

'Lots of lines. Lots of cuts.'

Meh. Not *that* many. If ^^^ that's accurate.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 30, 2013)

OH FUCKING HELL don't spare her!

e2a: pfffft.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 30, 2013)

mrs quoad said:


> OH FUCKING HELL don't spare her!
> 
> e2a: pfffft.


 
He has to spare her, she could be his sister


----------



## colacubes (Jan 30, 2013)

I caught up with it all last night. It is a bit filmed in Instagram, but really quite enjoyable. I barely recognise any of the cast  



Orang Utan said:


> Some of it is filmed in Kennington for sure.



I'm pretty sure that the building that the first guy is pushed off in episode 1 is the luxury flat in Brixton Hill there was a thread about recently.


----------



## ringo (Jan 30, 2013)

Getting darker 






Love the black oak ministerial room Stephen Rae inhabits, like one of the planes of hell.


----------



## Remus Harbank (Jan 30, 2013)

still enjoyed it, wonder what the twist is going to be (if it remains any good will depend on whether it goes beyond the gov-conspiracy template)


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm enjoying it, but can't shake a nagging feeling it's building up to a whole heap of disappointment


----------



## yield (Feb 1, 2013)

Expecting to be disappointed but really appreciating this so far.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 1, 2013)

Remus Harbank said:


> still enjoyed it, wonder what the twist is going to be (if it remains any good will depend on whether it goes beyond the gov-conspiracy template)


Why does there have to be a twist?


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 1, 2013)

Remus Harbank said:


> still enjoyed it, wonder what the twist is going to be (if it remains any good will depend on whether it goes beyond the gov-conspiracy template)


Stephen Rae will find out that Jessica Hynes is a trannie.


----------



## colbhoy (Feb 1, 2013)

mrs quoad said:


> Chinese pictogram for rabbit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
There's about 10.....more than enough I think for some severe pain!


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 1, 2013)

colbhoy said:


> There's about 10.....more than enough I think for some severe pain!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 1, 2013)

nipsla said:


> I barely recognise any of the cast


 
I like that the cast is made up of ordinary-looking people. If this was a US show everyone in it would be implausibly well-groomed and gorgeous.


----------



## Reno (Feb 2, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> I like that the cast is made up of ordinary-looking people. If this was a US show everyone in it would be implausibly well-groomed and gorgeous.


 
You mean like the glamorous cast members of Breaking Bad, Six Feet Under, American Horror Story, Nurse Jackie, The Shield, The Sopranos and The Wire.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 2, 2013)

Reno said:


> You mean like the glamorous cast members of Breaking Bad, Six Feet Under, American Horror Story, Nurse Jackie, The Shield, The Sopranos and The Wire.


in fairness the main family in AHS 1 were all pretty, square jawed alpha male, cute teen, striking wifey.

although that really did fit, the appearance of the perfect american family etc


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 5, 2013)

How many more to go? Is this the last one? Or what?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 5, 2013)

i think there are six.parts in total


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 5, 2013)

An acceptable start to pt4.


----------



## Utopia (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm quite enjoying this series, glad that C4 have finally broadcast some decent, original TV with excellent cinematography, and a pretty cool soundtrack (here - http://cristobaltapiadeveer.bandcamp.com/album/utopia-coming-soon and here https://t.co/2IhGyygD)


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 6, 2013)

Argh, 4OD isn't working


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 6, 2013)

really really enjoying it, nice and dark , and conspiratoral, but well within the realms of plausibity. Every episode makes me wtf on a few occasions


----------



## Remus Harbank (Feb 6, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Argh, 4OD isn't working


4OD has not worked once on my PS3. Terrible application.


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 6, 2013)

ruffneck23 said:


> really really enjoying it, nice and dark , and conspiratoral, but well within the realms of plausibity.


I think you and I have different definitions of 'plausibility,' then 

I'm enjoying it as a comic book filmed in live action. So to speak. As a comic book plot, shot IRL, with no pretensions to plausibility / reality.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 6, 2013)

well the network thing and how they can see everything is too far fetched, but the other stuff about the other thing ( achoo  ) , without spoiling it, i think could very well be implemented, actually i thought the whole primus ( i think ) is very close to the whole tescos scandal


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 6, 2013)

ruffneck23 said:


> the other stuff about the other thing ( achoo  ) , without spoiling it, i think could very well be implemented, actually i thought the whole primus ( i think ) is very close to the whole tescos scandal





mrs quoad said:


> I think you and I have different definitions of 'plausibility,' then


Basically


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 6, 2013)

youre too trusting 

*runs and gets tin foil hat- that doesnt do anything *


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 6, 2013)

ruffneck23 said:


> youre too trusting
> 
> *runs and gets tin foil hat- that doesnt do anything *


Do you:
have a fall out bunker in your garden
hid all your internet activity
have the same firstname as your surname
have a patch over one eye


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 6, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> Do you:
> have a fall out bunker in your garden
> hid all your internet activity
> have the same firstname as your surname
> have a patch over one eye


 
The strange thing about that character is he uses his real name as his screen name. They mentioned it in the first episode, but I can't remember why he said he did that. Was it "hide in plain sight" or something?

Regarding the last episode: how did they find that abandoned building and how did Jessica and Raison Boy find them there?


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 6, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> The strange thing about that character is he uses his real name as his screen name. They mentioned it in the first episode, but I can't remember why he said he did that. Was it "hide in plain sight" or something?


Because no one would believe that it was a real name


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 6, 2013)

It's a load of silly nonsense, isn't it? Plausible? Get out! 
Lot of fun though


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 6, 2013)

ruffneck23 said:


> well the network thing and how they can see everything is too far fetched, but the other stuff about the other thing ( achoo  ) , without spoiling it, i think could very well be implemented, actually i thought the whole primus ( i think ) is very close to the whole tescos scandal


What? 
Please explain! No need for spoilers! We're all watching it here!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 6, 2013)

A





joustmaster said:


> Do you:
> have a fall out bunker in your garden
> hid all your internet activity
> have the same firstname as your surname
> have a patch over one eye


All of the above I'm afraid , my real name is ruffneck23 ruffneck23


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 6, 2013)

Il 





Orang Utan said:


> What?
> Please explain! No need for spoilers! We're all watching it here!


explain at a more sober date


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 6, 2013)

Actually no , I am pissed mind , and will probably expose me as the secret twat that I am but ....

If its easy enough to contaminate food with horse , it could feasibly be easy enough to engineer a virus and contaminate the food source, with the old school owners of food and medical suppliers in it together.

Im not saying its happening or believe it will , just that its plausible


----------



## gosub (Feb 6, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> It's a load of silly nonsense, isn't it? Plausible? Get out!
> Lot of fun though


[Jazz mode] Is it? [\Jazz mode]


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 6, 2013)

I am not reading the thread in case of spoilers as I might watch ep 4 tonight. 

Episode one - Pretty engaging. 
Episode two - So amazingly poor it was actually irritating. 
Episode three - I nearly didn't bother with it after two but I suppose it was ok. I wish that annoying pouty woman would just die. 

Actually, is there anyone in it that you actually care about? That might be the problem. I kind of cared for the guy with the eye in ep1  and his escape was cool, but now it's just three nobodies wandering around, and I don't even care that the straight haired woman is some kind of mole. 

Pfft.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 6, 2013)

I care about yellow bag slow hit man ....


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 6, 2013)

ruffneck23 said:


> Actually no , I am pissed mind , and will probably expose me as the secret twat that I am but ....
> 
> If its easy enough to contaminate food with horse , it could feasibly be easy enough to engineer a virus and contaminate the food source, with the old school owners of food and medical suppliers in it together.
> 
> Im not saying its happening or believe it will , just that its plausible


But what about the rest of it.
All the killing n shit.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 6, 2013)

Nah that's not plausible ,  I should have been clearer , soz


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 6, 2013)

My favourite part, so far, has been the set up of Wilson Wilson as a comedy character, and then doing something terrible and real to him. 

I say 'favourite' - I mean, most gripping.


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 6, 2013)

I didn't think the start of last night's episode was that good but that may be because I was a bit distracted. It got better towards the end and I liked the ending (not gonna spoil it though). Is it me or did Grant's accent change though, i was a bit wtf


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 7, 2013)

It's absurdly tense and has enough lols to be worth watching (angry schoolgirl!). I wish whoever it was hadn't mentioned the hitman/Craig Cash resemblance though because that's all I can think of now when he's on screen


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 7, 2013)

I cannot bare that pouty woman that talks like she is constantly telling the punchline to the wide mouth frog joke.


----------



## scalyboy (Feb 7, 2013)

ruffneck23 said:


> I care about yellow bag slow hit man ....


He's revealing his vulnerable and human side... the climax may have him redeeming himself as a (flawed) hero?


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 7, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I cannot bare that pouty woman that talks like she is constantly telling the punchline to the wide mouth frog joke.


 
Which one?


----------



## scalyboy (Feb 7, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> Which one?


Jessica Hyde? Or someone else?

Incidentally, I thought it a nice bit of parallel character development, with yellow bag limp killer man became more humanized, whilst Jessica Hyde's character/motivations became darker...playing peeping tom through the window whilst Ian & Becky had their first proper date...gun-snogging Ian...


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 7, 2013)

yeah i think she's dodgy and there's something we don't know about her. Also the previous episode with Grant when she got him drunk was fucked up.


----------



## scalyboy (Feb 7, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> yeah i think she's dodgy and there's something we don't know about her. Also the previous episode with Grant when she got him drunk was fucked up.


Oh yes, I'd forgotten about that - getting an 11(?)-year-old pissed on miniatures from the mini-bar...


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 7, 2013)

scalyboy said:


> Oh yes, I'd forgotten about that - getting an 11(?)-year-old pissed on miniatures from the mini-bar...


 
What do you reckon we dont know about her?


----------



## scalyboy (Feb 7, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> yeah i think she's dodgy and there's something we don't know about her. Also the previous episode with Grant when she got him drunk was fucked up.


She talks funny too. I mean, sinister. Sort of distanced...one step removed from reality...maybe that's on account of the trauma of her life. But her oddly flat, emotionless speech patterns are a little like yellow bag hitman's (must find out his name). Maybe (as another post suggested) they *are* brother & sister


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 7, 2013)

scalyboy said:


> Jessica Hyde? Or someone else?.


 
Yeah that one. I wish the tubby chap had just shot her. I thought the show might have been brave enough to kill obvious characters.


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 7, 2013)

She's creepy though, its part of what the show is about, we dont know whether she's good or bad or whether we can trust her.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 7, 2013)

Or wether we can trust anyone


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 7, 2013)

ruffneck23 said:


> Or wether we can trust anyone


init, what about becky??


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 7, 2013)

Never trusted the welsh editor


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 7, 2013)

scalyboy said:


> She talks funny too. I mean, sinister. Sort of distanced...one step removed from reality...maybe that's on account of the trauma of her life. But her oddly flat, emotionless speech patterns are a little like yellow bag hitman's (must find out his name). Maybe (as another post suggested) they *are* brother & sister


 
He's called Arby/RB, or Raison Boy. His real name was said to be Pietre or something.

It was me who said they might be related, and I still think they might.  I think he's going to be the one to bring down the conspiracy at the end of it, and will somehow sacrifice himself in the process. He's gotta be seen as a victim, rather than a true baddie, for me. Obviously I'm not excusing his actions, but he has obviously been treated horrendously and until recently, didn't know any better.


----------



## colbhoy (Feb 7, 2013)

scalyboy said:


> yellow bag hitman's (must find out his name).


 
Quite liked the reveal about Arby i.e. RB - Raison Boy!


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 7, 2013)

What's with Jessica's accent as well? It's really winding me up. She sounds a bit like if an American did an impression of Lisa I'Anson.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 7, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> She's creepy though, its part of what the show is about, we dont know whether she's good or bad or whether we can trust her.


 
She's not creepy she just smacks of shit 'edgy but not really, it's just fucking hollyoaks' casting. 

Just finished ep 4. I think I have had enough now, it's well shit. Way too try hard.


----------



## scalyboy (Feb 7, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> init, what about becky??


Did I get totally confused watching the latest episode, or was Becky on the phone to a hitherto unknown party, as if she was in secret contact with another individual or group?  This was when she chucked the phone into the pond after Wilson wanted to use it.
(NB I was a bit pissed whilst watching, so may have got completely the wrong end of the stick, the end not liberally coated in Russian flu bacteria hopefully)


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 7, 2013)

scalyboy said:


> Did I get totally confused watching the latest episode, or was Becky on the phone to a hitherto unknown party, as if she was in secret contact with another individual or group?  This was when she chucked the phone into the pond after Wilson wanted to use it.
> (NB I was a bit pissed whilst watching, so may have got completely the wrong end of the stick, the end not liberally coated in Russian flu bacteria hopefully)


 
She was also on the phone to whoever it was in episode 3 when she met grant and then rang them from the phone box

i'm well confused now. I suspect all will be revealed although we'll probably have to wait until the last episode.


----------



## ringo (Feb 8, 2013)

Jessica is the baddie and Stephen Rae is the goodie. Grant will save the day


----------



## Plumdaff (Feb 8, 2013)

Someone / Several people in the Guardian comments have pointed out that if Arby is Piotr that could mean we have Jessica and Peter Rabbit.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 8, 2013)

i like that!


----------



## scalyboy (Feb 9, 2013)

In episode 4, when we saw the drawings Grant had made from the original manuscript, wasn't there a depiction of a small boy being led by the hand by an adult? Was the boy RB/Piotre?


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 9, 2013)

colbhoy said:


> Quite liked the reveal about Arby i.e. RB - Raison Boy!


I thought they'd been saying "Harvey".


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 9, 2013)

lagtbd said:


> Someone / Several people in the Guardian comments have pointed out that if Arby is Piotr that could mean we have Jessica and Peter Rabbit.


I spotted that.  Also Alice and the (White) Rabbit.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 9, 2013)

Good call on those, I'd missed those completely


----------



## stereoisomer (Feb 10, 2013)

I had a proper scary yet awesome dream about the wheezy assassin the other night. He was coming to kill us all and no-one would take the threat seriously, in that annoying way dream characters never do what you want. I had to defeat him single-handed

Really enjoying this show


----------



## youngian (Feb 10, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> What's with Jessica's accent as well? It's really winding me up. She sounds a bit like if an American did an impression of Lisa I'Anson.


 
I thought it was Joanne Whalley, English actress who has been hanging out in California a bit too long.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 10, 2013)

youngian said:


> I thought it was Joanne Whalley, English actress who has been hanging out in California a bit too long.


 
That would make sense. It's not her, though. Some Irish actress I've never heard of, who has also lived in England a while, so it's understandable her accent will be a bit weird.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 10, 2013)

OK, I'm abandoning my zombie theory.

So we've got Jessica Rabbit (Hyde) and Pietr Rabbit (RB) who are brother and sister, and we know that Jessica's father was Carvel. Does that mean Carvel is Mr Rabbit? Could be.

And he was a doctor, with a mental illness, and the surname Hyde, so there's the obvious Jekyl and Hyde reference there.

So if Mr Rabbit is Carvel, and we've been told Carvel is dead, what are they doing to do? It'd be a bit of a cop out if we find out he's still alive. Perhaps he set something in motion before he died in his Mr Hyde persona that would release the virus, and the Doctor Jekyl part of his persona put the solution it in the manuscript as this was the only way to warn people.

I think the Russian flu vaccine is actually the Janus (the God of _transition_) virus which is connected to Carvel's Nazi/eugenicist ideas, and will only protect certain races from the plague that is coming. Utopia is a Thomas Moore book about a perfect Island nation, which Carvel believed Britain would be transformed into once his ethnic cleansing has been carried out.

I love a good bit of speculation.


----------



## youngian (Feb 11, 2013)

In the traditon of Kevin Spacey convincing us he was a weasily petty villian in Usual Suspects, have we seen the last of Simon McBurney?

He was in China at the right time, he's still alive and he works in a pet food plant. And what's in pet food? rabbit of course.

Also there is a children's book called the Rhyming Rabbit by Gruffalo authour Julia Donaldson. McBurney's character is called Donaldson!


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 11, 2013)

youngian said:


> In the traditon of Kevin Spacey convincing us he was a weasily petty villian in Usual Suspects, have we seen the last of Simon McBurney?
> 
> He was in China at the right time, he's still alive and he works in a pet food plant. And what's in pet food? rabbit of course.
> 
> Also there is a children's book called the Rhyming Rabbit by Gruffalo authour Julia Donaldson. McBurney's character is called Donaldson!


 
Good speculation!

Which one is/was Donaldson?


----------



## youngian (Feb 11, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Good speculation!
> 
> Which one is/was Donaldson?


 
The slimey scientest who analysed the finger.


----------



## Plumdaff (Feb 11, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> So we've got Jessica Rabbit (Hyde) and Pietr Rabbit (RB) who are brother and sister, and we know that Jessica's father was Carvel. Does that mean Carvel is Mr Rabbit? Could be.


 
Carvel might have 'stolen' Jessica - possibly to save her from what made Arby what he is, or possibly because she holds the ?genetic key or possibly immunity to whatever's coming. Hence the importance of tracking her down, and the seriousness of Arby letting her go?

/complete speculation


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 12, 2013)

Yeah that's an interesting twist...


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 12, 2013)

Wilson


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 12, 2013)

I had to give it a miss this week. I hope it is repeated


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 12, 2013)

ruffneck23 said:


> Yeah that's an interesting twist...


Hmm? What? The purpose of it all?

It's a bit mainstream, ennit?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 12, 2013)

Don't care, I'm enjoying it


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 12, 2013)

What was the twist? Tell tell tell!


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 12, 2013)

Quite a lot of them in this week's one.


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 12, 2013)

why did you do that michael


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh and Wilson


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 12, 2013)

Tell us what happened! I missed it!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 12, 2013)

Watch it


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 12, 2013)

Spoiler



Wilson let letts go and then killed himself. Letts was going on about how the vacine is to sterilise the human race to save the planet and Wilson got convinced he was right. and ian went to michael dugdales home with grant and alice after that spy woman told him that he was on their side, then michael phoned the police. and his wife wants to make a deal with the eastern european prostitute that he got pregnant that she can never see the kid again in exchange for money and a flat 

Jessica hyde and weird gunman provided a bit of comic relief[/quote]


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 12, 2013)

Spoiler



Also Becky is meeting some weird guy who wants to make money off of the manuscript by selling it to the bad guys, the same guy who michael met in the previous episode (I think?) Michael met the minister and said he would have to pay him 350k a year to buy his silence. he's turned into a prick  [/quote]


----------



## sim667 (Feb 12, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> I spotted that.  Also Alice and the (White) Rabbit.



I'd noticed Alice, but not Piotr


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 12, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> why did you do that michael


He thinks he's OK now and doesn't want to rock the boat.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 12, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> Blah


Ta! No need for spoilers though!


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 13, 2013)

Why do these things always have religious undertones? That tree where CHRISTos was murdered looked a bit like a crucifix, and the injuries he sustained, without complaint, were similar to Jesus's. The Janus plague is named after a God, and the aim of it is to create a new Garden of Eden on Earth.

Someone mentioned earlier about how the office in the Corvadt (sp?) building looked like one of the planes of Hell? Is the head of the company the devil?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 13, 2013)

I must stop watching this when I'm pissed and over excited, then need to watch it again, I'm gutted I'm away when the last ep is on ( actually no I'm not , but must avoid this thread next week....

I do like the fact tho that the advert for the DVD says season 1 , hopefully there is loads more in store...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 13, 2013)

I also think RB / Piotr is the best character, makes me feel bad for what is basically a killing machine....


----------



## albionism (Feb 13, 2013)

Such superb acting by Neil Maskell.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 13, 2013)

ruffneck23 said:


> I also think RB / Piotr is the best character, makes me feel bad for what is basically a killing machine....


is he dead though? It felt like he died. But it was a bit open ended


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 13, 2013)

wilsons agreement was on the cards- these bloody conspiracy sorts are allways hiding malthusianism or some other disgusting perversion of though


----------



## Santino (Feb 13, 2013)

Was Wilson dead? I'd assumed he just injured himself.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 13, 2013)

yeah he's just hurt himself to make it look like he was overpowered the traitor


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 13, 2013)

Fuck's sake wilson, never trust a conspiracy loon


----------



## mrsfran (Feb 13, 2013)

OU - and Jessica and Pietre are siblings.

This won't bother anyone else but the company that does the subtitling obviously has different people subtitling each part of the programme and the spelling of Corvadt changes in every part. It's really annoying.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 13, 2013)

mrsfran said:


> OU - and Jessica and Pietre are siblings.
> 
> This won't bother anyone else but the company that does the subtitling obviously has different people subtitling each part of the programme and the spelling of Corvadt changes in every part. It's really annoying.


The spelling of Deels/Deals kept changing too.


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 13, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> yeah he's just hurt himself to make it look like he was overpowered the traitor


Kinda an intentional mirror of what happened earlier 

Wilson said he knew what it felt like to be tortured. He also knows what it's like to fuck up your 'torturer' and escape!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 14, 2013)

Did





joustmaster said:


> is he dead though? It felt like he died. But it was a bit open ended[/quotDidn't say he was dead, just that I feel sorry for him


----------



## youngian (Feb 14, 2013)

Is crooked scientest Donaldson right about no-one being able to pay for pensions?
Couldn't you compensate for a falling birthrate with a rise in labour productivity, increased immigration and money saved from schooling.
It is also a one generation problem so a long term borrowing strategy could also be implemented.

As most European birthrates are falling its not an entirely theoretical question.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 14, 2013)

maybe I'm thick but my thought was 'bollocks, if theres less people then theres more resources to go around'

economics not being my strong point tho...


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 14, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> maybe I'm thick but my thought was 'bollocks, if theres less people then theres more resources to go around'
> 
> economics not being my strong point tho...


I think that's the case when it's all settled down. 

But that first generation is going to be loads of old people and no young workers.


----------



## albionism (Feb 14, 2013)

plus, we actually produce enough food to feed
twice the population of the earth as it is.


----------



## gosub (Feb 14, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> maybe I'm thick but my thought was 'bollocks, if theres less people then theres more resources to go around'
> 
> economics not being my strong point tho...


Children of men wasn't working out too happily


----------



## belboid (Feb 15, 2013)

youngian said:


> increased immigration.


from where, Mars??

You are basically right tho - assuming the 'right' 500 million lived on (ie those able to operate the energy supply and other key sectors)


----------



## starfish (Feb 19, 2013)

albionism said:


> Such superb acting by Neil Maskell.


 
Its probably just me but he reminds me of Tubes from Soccer AM, well looks like him more than reminds me of him. I dont think theyre related though.


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 19, 2013)

Tasering tweens. An excellent start!


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 19, 2013)

Do we know if Jazzz was on the scriptwriting team?


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 19, 2013)

Nice touch


----------



## Santino (Feb 19, 2013)

Well that was annoying.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 19, 2013)

Yeah, I'm in the annoying camp.  Shame.


----------



## de_dog (Feb 19, 2013)

-> Good


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 20, 2013)

[is that the end to the series r what? if it is there needs to be more. in the words of Hunter S 'Finish the god damn story'


----------



## gosub (Feb 20, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> [is that the end to the series r what? if it is there needs to be more. in the words of Hunter S 'Finish the god damn story'


From the point of view of all the opening characters they did


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 20, 2013)

from the view of me they did not


----------



## Santino (Feb 20, 2013)

gosub said:


> From the point of view of all the opening characters they did


The opening characters weren't watching the programme.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 20, 2013)

What was unfinished?


----------



## Santino (Feb 20, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> What was unfinished?


Will the Network succeed in its plot to sterilise the human race?


----------



## Santino (Feb 20, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> What was unfinished?


Will Milner just let all those people live?


----------



## mrsfran (Feb 20, 2013)

And where is Arby? We didn't see him die. If there's a second series they'd better bring back Arby *shakes fist*


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 20, 2013)

mrsfran said:


> And where is Arby? We didn't see him die. If there's a second series they'd better bring back Arby *shakes fist*


Jessica left him in a smoke filled room, sat all depressed on a bed in a burning building


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 20, 2013)

Santino said:


> Will the Network succeed in its plot to sterilise the human race?





Santino said:


> Will Milner just let all those people live?


The network won. They have Janus. So as it stands they will continue with the plan. Why wouldn't they? 

I guess series two will be about them what happens next.


----------



## mrsfran (Feb 20, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> Jessica left him in a smoke filled room, sat all depressed on a bed in a burning building


 
Have you never watched any TV drama before? If you don't see them die, they're not dead. Even if you see them die, they're still not definitely dead. Trust no one.


----------



## mr steev (Feb 20, 2013)

Really enjoyed that. Well shot, compelling viewing and some genuinely unexpected twists.
We didn't know that there would be a second series until my mate spotted it said 'series 1' on the DVD advertised at the end of the show. I really hope it doesn't go on and on like so many others. This has been quite refreshing so far. Dragging it out over several series and I will no doubt lose interest.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 20, 2013)

So what was the deal with Mr rabbit. 
The guy had carved the symbol in to himself. Was it to use the legend, or to cover for the real Mr rabbit. Or was Milner saying that she was actually Mr rabbit.


----------



## belboid (Feb 20, 2013)

it would have been nice if they had been brave and really wrapped the whole thing up after one series, but that was never really likely, was it?  So, given that, they did a pretty decent job with the ending imo. Although quite how they didn't spot that Milner was in that photo too, I dont know.


----------



## belboid (Feb 20, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> So what was the deal with Mr rabbit.
> The guy had carved the symbol in to himself. Was it to use the legend, or to cover for the real Mr rabbit. Or was Milner saying that she was actually Mr rabbit.


was there a real mr rabbit? or was the whole thing a tale spun purely for jessica's sake?


----------



## Santino (Feb 20, 2013)

It was already flagging by the last episode. A four-part series with a conclusive ending would have been much better.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 20, 2013)

best bit was when goth grant stabbed the old man in the neck and then in a totally unconvincing voice called off the assasin assigned to his mum. Not sure why welshy ditched them at the end. At first I thought she was going to throw herself under a train as she couldn't deal (eh? eh?) with her situation but no, she just left.

it was a flabby season in places but its good enough to get away with it imo


----------



## Remus Harbank (Feb 20, 2013)

Like Santino said – I really liked it at first but then it became somewhat meandering… 4 episodes would have sufficed. Nonetheless one of the better productions out there.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 20, 2013)

Didn't bother with the last two episodes. Thought it was stuff and nonsense.


----------



## stereoisomer (Feb 20, 2013)

What annoyed me about the last episode was if that drug was keeping her from developing Deal's/Deel's was it not worth jumping in a lake to get some?


----------



## de_dog (Feb 20, 2013)

She'd just done her hair


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 20, 2013)

I actually enjoyed that in the end and I really hope there isn't a second series. Ambiguous endings like that are fun.


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 21, 2013)

I was faintly disappointed in the end and am very concerned there will be a second series. Why the hell can't people just do one series any more? You've exhausted the idea you had, now leave it the hell alone. (Breaking Bad aside).


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 21, 2013)

Is it worth watching the last ep then? started last night but got too tired and went bed


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 21, 2013)

yes, its a decent episode, it just left things unanswered cos theres going to be another series.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 21, 2013)

fucthest8 said:


> Why the hell can't people just do one series any more? You've exhausted the idea you had, now leave it the hell alone. (Breaking Bad aside).


because we will watch it, and they will make money


----------



## belboid (Feb 21, 2013)

It's a very good episode, and now that you know it isn't the end of the whole thing, you wont be annoyed by finding out that it is


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 21, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> because we will watch it


 
I bloody won't, so there.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 21, 2013)

fucthest8 said:


> I bloody won't, so there.


I bet you will


----------



## mr steev (Feb 21, 2013)

fucthest8 said:


> I was faintly disappointed in the end and am very concerned there will be a second series. Why the hell can't people just do one series any more? You've exhausted the idea you had, now leave it the hell alone. (Breaking Bad aside).


 
It really annoys me.
When they drag the main story on it's inevitable that they start developing little storylines based around the character and before you know it you've got a bloody soap opera and you end up having to watch loads of chaff


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 21, 2013)

thats what happened with heroes.

Misfits managed to avoid it.


----------



## mr steev (Feb 21, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> I bet you will


 
I'll give the second series a go (if I don't miss it as I've done previously as I don't watch much tv) but it will have to be just as good. As soon as it starts meandering then it's lost me. Wacthing a third series is very unlikely


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 21, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> I bet you will


 
How much?  I should warn you that I'm really good at leaving shows alone that I feel have run their course. Homeland, that fucking awful Lost crap, Heroes, Life on Mars - or whatever the follow up was called, Misfits ... I know when it's time to quit.


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 21, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> Misfits managed to avoid it.


 
Only for one more series though, then it was off down the shitter with the rest of them.


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 21, 2013)

mr steev said:


> It really annoys me.
> When they drag the main story on it's inevitable that they start developing little storylines based around the character and before you know it you've got a bloody soap opera and you end up having to watch loads of chaff


 
_Exactly. _Nail on head. You run anything for long enough and it just becomes a soap.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 21, 2013)

stereoisomer said:
			
		

> What annoyed me about the last episode was if that drug was keeping her from developing Deal's/Deel's was it not worth jumping in a lake to get some?



It dissolved.


----------



## stereoisomer (Feb 22, 2013)

danny la rouge said:


> It dissolved.


It looked like it was in plastic bottles!


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 22, 2013)

I don't think its important.


----------



## scalyboy (Feb 22, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> I don't think its important.


It was important to Becky!


----------



## scalyboy (Feb 22, 2013)

If the Network knew that Jessica was carrying Janus in her blood/DNA all along, why didn't they just get her when they had the chance (e.g. when Arby held a gun to her head after he killed Alice's mother). Or was Milner the only one in the organization who knew about Jessica's blood? Up until that point, when she explained it to Jessica on the roof (after shooting her in the leg), everyone was chasing after the manuscript, which turned out to be a red herrring. Arby could have shot her in the leg much earlier. Did he not know?


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 22, 2013)

stereoisomer said:


> It looked like it was in plastic bottles!


Those bottles were made from that wafer stuff flying saucer sherbets are made from.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 22, 2013)

she couldn't deal with diving into a lake in winter


----------



## Stigmata (Feb 23, 2013)

Just clicked- Mr Rabbit, Alice, and of course Milliner means Hatter


----------



## paolo (Feb 23, 2013)

Just watched the final one. I really enjoyed the whole run. The speculation on this thread has been fab too. I think a couple of posters made some very astute guesses - especially the bit about Hyde's father and the Jekyll and Hyde reference. In the end, she is - sort of - his monster creation.


----------



## youngian (Feb 25, 2013)

Looks like Mr Rabbit is up to old tricks again-

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/wi...shrinking-genitals-cause-fertility-scare.html


----------



## Moronik (Feb 28, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> Just clicked- Mr Rabbit, Alice, and of course Milliner means Hatter


 
clever!

which made me think... Is Millner (aka Mr Rabbit) Jessica's mother?

Jessica Rabbit?


----------



## ringo (Mar 5, 2013)

Just finished it - not bad but like others have mentioned, would have worked better as a one off.

At the weekend we watched Kill List - Neil Maskell playing a very similar character who specialises in pychopathic killing. Bit too horror and not enough thriller for me though.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 11, 2013)

Watched 1-4 last night. First episode pulled us both in. Torture scene though, ouch 

It seems fairly interesting and I'm hopeful that the end isn't a "cop out". I.e I actually feel like I've watched something original.

Jessica Hyde annoys the piss out of me though.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 11, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> Watched 1-4 last night. First episode pulled us both in. Torture scene though, ouch
> 
> It seems fairly interesting and I'm hopeful that the end isn't a "cop out". I.e I actually feel like I've watched something original.
> 
> Jessica Hyde annoys the piss out of me though.


First episode great.
Then we meat JH, and she indeed annoys the piss out of you.
Then it is a nicely executed but boring show right up to the end.
It thinks it is far cleverer than it is and feels like it is trying too hard to be edgy just for the sake of it.

I am annoyed I wasted my time on it.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 11, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> First episode great.
> Then we meat JH, and she indeed annoys the piss out of you.
> Then it is a nicely executed but boring show right up to the end.
> It thinks it is far cleverer than it is and feels like it is trying too hard to be edgy just for the sake of it.
> ...


 
Well, I had a dirty hangover yesterday so I don't see the time as wasted. Only 2 more to go though, so I may as well see it through.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 11, 2013)

That's what I thought. I suppose I at least confirmed for myself that it was all shit.
I sure as hell am not watching the next series.


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't know why you still own a TV tbh


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 11, 2013)

Stigmata said:


> I don't know why you still own a TV tbh


I watched it on 4od


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 11, 2013)

Its still despite your pissing and moaning a nice piece of TV, done with just enough panache that it manages to contain and channel the kook while balancing humour and peril. So crack on atomic suplex- IF THATS EVEN YOU'RE REAL NAME


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 11, 2013)

it was a nice effort, but D-


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 11, 2013)

I always use AS and OU's crying and whining as an indicator of something that night be worth a watch


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 12, 2013)

You have shit taste then


----------



## Santino (Mar 18, 2013)

Second series confirmed.


----------



## TitanSound (Mar 19, 2013)

Santino said:


> Second series confirmed.


 
It was confirmed the moment the first ended in the way that it did.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 19, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> It was confirmed the moment the first ended in the way that it did.


That could be said of Shades...


----------



## Santino (Mar 19, 2013)

TitanSound said:


> It was confirmed the moment the first ended in the way that it did.


No, it was suggested.


I've confirmed it now.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 19, 2013)

No, you reported it confirmed


----------



## Santino (Mar 19, 2013)

I was reporting my own action in the third person.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 16, 2013)

Just having a look at this on 4OD.
First scene, my old tutor from college is there, Neil Mascal. 
He turns up in a lot of quirky British stuff. 
He was a total waker :shrug:


----------



## xslavearcx (Jul 16, 2013)

thats not going to set the tone to well for you then haha


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 17, 2013)

As someone said earlier in the thread, he's like a psychotic Craig Cash


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 17, 2013)

very strange , ive just been sent a link from the Utopia Face crack page, with a picture for Utopia 2, and a you tube link, but the link just shows some dodgy song....


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 17, 2013)

Santino said:


> Second series confirmed.


 

oops only a couple of months late.. @ me


----------



## yield (Jun 26, 2014)

Series 2 starts in July. 

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/utopia/4od


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 26, 2014)

Will have to watch it all again, I can't remember much of what happened from the first one


----------



## albionism (Jun 29, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Will have to watch it all again, I can't remember much of what happened from the first one


same as that.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 29, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Will have to watch it all again, I can't remember much of what happened from the first one


I remember that it was super shit after the first (quite good) episode. 
I think I watched it to the end, because I remember a very the pedestrian 'twist'. 
I just couldn't stand all that pouting and shit acting from that annoying woman. Ugh.


----------



## telbert (Jul 14, 2014)

Starts tonight Ch4  10.pm. Cant wait


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 14, 2014)

albionism said:


> same as that.


I just read the wiki in the end


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 14, 2014)

Starts tonight Ch4 10.pm. Won't watch.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 14, 2014)

New series, new thread!

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/utopia-series-2.325642/


----------



## albionism (Jul 15, 2014)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I just read the wiki in the end


Yeah, i'll do the same .  Can't wait that long to watch the new series.


----------



## albionism (Jul 15, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> Starts tonight Ch4 10.pm. Won't watch.


Why not?


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 15, 2014)

albionism said:


> Why not?



Post #241:



fucthest8 said:


> I was faintly disappointed in the end and am very concerned there will be a second series. Why the hell can't people just do one series any more? You've exhausted the idea you had, now leave it the hell alone. (Breaking Bad aside).


----------



## Maggot (Jul 15, 2014)

Good stuff. I liked the way the linked the story to real life events of 1979: 3 Mile Island, Airey Neave and the vote of No Confidence. Plus the baby Jessica and the baby Arby were instantly recognisable.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 15, 2014)

Yeah I like the whole back story of how things came to be


----------



## telbert (Jul 15, 2014)

Really good telly.Roll on 10 0 clock.


----------



## mrsfran (Jul 16, 2014)

mrsfran said:


> Have you never watched any TV drama before? If you don't see them die, they're not dead. Even if you see them die, they're still not definitely dead. Trust no one.


Quoting myself for posterity. I KNEW IT.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 16, 2014)

first two eps were good, airey neave lol

was that kevin eldon in ep 2?


----------



## belboid (Jul 16, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> was that kevin eldon in ep 2?


yup


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 16, 2014)

I thought for a moment the bloke playing Airey was Gatiss but he looked to old. The filters screw my facial recognition- at one point in ep one I thought ruthless ginger lady was ygritte


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 16, 2014)

the actor kevin eldon


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 16, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> at one point in ep one I thought rutheless ginger lady was ygritte


it is...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 16, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> it is...




heh, my 'its that person from that thing!' radar is still functioning then.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 16, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> the actor kevin eldon




he will always be Simon Quinlag to me


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 16, 2014)

next air date is ages away. I swear they aired season one in a night by night run


----------



## belboid (Jul 16, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> I thought for a moment the bloke playing Airey was Gatiss but he looked to old.


Tim McInnerny (Percy Percy, Captain Darling)

You're radar is...a little off


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 17, 2014)

belboid said:


> Tim McInnerny (Percy Percy, Captain Darling)
> 
> You're radar is...a little off



ah yes, that makes sense. They share a certain air of smug.

I'm also slightly skeptical about the idea of weaving a noose from the pages of the good book- one that would take a mans weight anyway.

Also nobody is actually dead. Arby isn't (but we knew that). But his wilson-torturing partner? Wilson himself? you can do the wounded man returns on characters but sparingly. People need to actually die else w lose all dramatic tension. This is standards for spec fic. I suppose.


----------



## belboid (Jul 17, 2014)

bible pages are super thin, legendarily the best alternative when you're out of skins, so.....maybe, tho probably not.

You're right about the 'not actually dead' thing, tho


----------



## InfoBurner (Jul 17, 2014)

That Anton guy, who was living in Kevin Eldon's cellar, rattling off bio-chemistry equations, is apparently non other than The Emperor, himself, Ian McDiarmid


----------



## gosub (Jul 17, 2014)

Anyone else have trouble recording it, ep 1 didn't record and ep2 recorded just the 1.5 mins before the show. Wondering if its the humax box or the html tags at C4's end.


----------



## belboid (Jul 17, 2014)

mine worked fine (on virgin)


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 17, 2014)

40D was an absolute shitbag and had to be restarted thrice. I was *this* close to sacking it off for a torrent instead.


----------



## Santino (Jul 17, 2014)

Anyone know why they re-cast the seedy scientist?


----------



## gosub (Jul 17, 2014)

belboid said:


> mine worked fine (on virgin)


bollocks, factory reset it is then


----------



## Maggot (Jul 21, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> next air date is ages away. I swear they aired season one in a night by night run


Only 6 days between them.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 2, 2014)

US remake in the pipeline:

http://io9.com/david-fincher-will-direct-season-1-of-hbos-supernatural-1640677252


----------



## passenger (Oct 2, 2014)

one of the best things i have ever watched on chan 4, was having a major nervous break down
at the time,  when its first come out, at 11.00 pm once a week remember bursting into
tears at all the violence but had to watch it.


----------



## keybored (Jun 13, 2021)

DotCommunist said:


> US remake in the pipeline:
> 
> David Fincher Will Direct Season 1 of HBO's Supernatural Thriller Utopia


The HBO one never quite happened but it turns out Amazon picked it up and released their remake late last year.



I won't be bothering with that but have the original to rewatch instead.


----------

